# water heater blanket



## suhidevilsmoker (Jan 4, 2012)

ok I love smoking and grilling in the winter but it seems like my smoker loses temp in the winter so do you purchase a water heater blanket for the really cold winters days  help .........


----------



## sprky (Jan 4, 2012)

*Well that might work*, but there may be better options. I can't say what since I dont know what type of smoker you have.nor do I know where you live to judge what temp, cold is. It all makes a difference.


----------



## big andy a (Jan 4, 2012)

First, why don't you cruise over to the Roll Call section, introduce yourself and get a proper SMF welcome.  Let use know what kind of smoker you have, where you live and like sprky says, there are probably better options to consider.

Curt.


----------



## suhidevilsmoker (Jan 4, 2012)

ok I have a Brinkman smoker I bought it at academy of sports its red and I lives  Ga sometimes its 35 to 4y degrees in the middle of winter but I think my hubby was wrong when we tried smoking a baking hen it didn't get done after ten hours so either was the temp or the poultry cause our ribs did just fine when it was like 49 degrees out


----------



## suhidevilsmoker (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a brinkman smoker barrel shape I want a cabinet style but cash flow is tight this one is great so far just the Ga temps seem to effect it or already I think so


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 4, 2012)

suhidevilsmoker said:


> I have a brinkman smoker barrel shape


is it gas ? elect ? or charcoal ? smoker


----------



## suhidevilsmoker (Jan 4, 2012)

electric


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

A lot of guys use welding blankets.


----------



## suhidevilsmoker (Jan 5, 2012)

thank you all so much so appreciated


----------

